
Ask HN: Python? - emcf
I am trying to learn Python using Audacity tutorial. What is your recommendations books, video tutorial?
======
drallison
[https://www.mooc-list.com/tags/python](https://www.mooc-list.com/tags/python)
has a list.

Do you mean Udacity rather than Audacity?

Personally, I would read the reference manual, the library manual (a MUST),
write some programs, and read some other people's programs. Python is a simple
language.

Reading other people's programs is a good way to apprentice when learning a
new language. The _Python Cookbook_ (s) and the 3rd edition of _Python in a
Nutshell_ make good reading.

Python comes in two variations these days: Python2 and Python3. Python3 would
be the best choice for a new learner.

------
bcambel
[http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/](http://docs.python-
guide.org/en/latest/)
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/python/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/python/)
and also check out the Ready for more? section.

------
mjhea0
Check out Real Python ([https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)), if
you're looking to learn the syntax and then move into web development.

------
daily_foods1726
Try [https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

